# Corbeille Mail



## fdrom (13 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

Comment peut-on vider en une seule fois le contenu de la corbeille d'un iPad 2.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses

Fdrom


----------



## Lauange (13 Mars 2013)

Hello,

Je fais pour chaque compte, corbeille, modifier, tout supprimer.


----------

